# The same Ads over and over



## zeeker (May 30, 2010)

I keep getting ad's for E harmony and girls pills. Can someone here tell me how long it takes to block theses ad's, It's been over a week now and I'm getting the same ads over and over. I'm sure more people than me are seeing these and reporting them. Please tell me if I have to put up with this for long. I think it time to leave. Just to much garbage that has nothing to do with Smoking Meat.


----------



## rbranstner (May 30, 2010)

Where are you seeing these adds? On the sides of the screens or are you getting pop ups???? I see different adds on the right side of the screen but I have never received a pop up.


----------



## abigail4476 (May 30, 2010)

Zeeker, 

PM Jeff the addresses (URLs), and Jeff will report them to Huddler to be blocked.  It may take a few days; just keep submitting addresses of irrelevant ads as you come across them.  

There shouldn't be _any_ popup ads.  All the ads should be imbedded in the page (static).  

Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Zeeker said:


> I keep getting ad's for E harmony and girls pills. Can someone here tell me how long it takes to block theses ad's, It's been over a week now and I'm getting the same ads over and over. I'm sure more people than me are seeing these and reporting them. Please tell me if I have to put up with this for long. I think it time to leave. Just to much garbage that has nothing to do with Smoking Meat.


----------

